# Canxan Negro Duck Call



## SENC (Jun 9, 2013)

This one is going to a local charity auction... canxan negro barrel with ebony insert... metal reed reelfoot call with CA finish.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20131116_175131_zps889df62c.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20131116_174923_zps7e4e3323.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, I just couldn't keep my hands off this stuff I bought from Burlsorbust several months ago. I cut the chunk of burl into 3 blanks, and had intended to stabilize all 3 before work7ng with them... but my chamber hasn't arrived yet and I just felt called to a piece a couple weeks ago. As you may recall, the one I decided to "test" had a bark inclusion that turned into a deeper than expexted void. I decided to fill that void with copper inlay (to go with the copper/bronze reed it will get), and think it turned out fairly well... if you look closely you'll see a couple pieces of wood poking up in the middle of it.

This barrel has been turned and finished, and is awaiting an insert... which will probably wait until I finish the cocobolo calls. This is an amazing piece of wood... every time I did something to it, it showed me something different. I tried to take a few closeup shots to share with you a sense of this spectacularly ugly burl... hope you can see the detail. This particular piece has yellow and brown burl, where I think the other two blanks (that I'll eventually stabilize) will be black and yellow. I hope they show as much character as thus one... and hope you enjoy.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0014-0_zps572fde5f.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0015-0_zps562fa23f.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0017_zps3837b578.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0021_zps86cc6183.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0018_zps2ecbf87e.jpg

As always, critiques are welcomed!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh yea! Good stuff!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2013)

SENC said:


> Well, I just couldn't keep my hands off this stuff I bought from Burlsorbust several months ago. I cut the chunk of burl into 3 blanks, and had intended to stabilize all 3 before work7ng with them... but my chamber hasn't arrived yet and I just felt called to a piece a couple weeks ago. As you may recall, the one I decided to "test" had a bark inclusion that turned into a deeper than expexted void. I decided to fill that void with copper inlay (to go with the copper/bronze reed it will get), and think it turned out fairly well... if you look closely you'll see a couple pieces of wood poking up in the middle of it.
> 
> This barrel has been turned and finished, and is awaiting an insert... which will probably wait until I finish the cocobolo calls. This is an amazing piece of wood... every time I did something to it, it showed me something different. I tried to take a few closeup shots to share with you a sense of this spectacularly ugly burl... hope you can see the detail. This particular piece has yellow and brown burl, where I think the other two blanks (that I'll eventually stabilize) will be black and yellow. I hope they show as much character as thus one... and hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...



VERY NICE CALL --DUCK


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jun 11, 2013)

To me, there is nothing better than seeing good wood in the hands of an equally good woodworker. You did that gorgeous wood some serious justice and I for one am impressed. Next time we talk, you will have to share a little about your copper inlay technique, I have never seen that and am very interested to learn. 

Keep turning my friend, I have more good wood headed your way shortly!


----------



## jaustin (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice call, I also would like to hear more about the copper inlay.

John


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, guys... it really was as fun a piece of wood as I've turned... just kept getting better and showing something new.

The copper inlay was pretty easy... first time I've done it, though I did turn a test spindle to trial first. It is a powdered metal inlay material (got a sample pack from packard, I think, that included copper, brass, and aluminum). I tested with both CA and 5-minute epoxy. The latter was more uniform, but I decided to go with CA on the call as I wasn't 100% certain on the amount of metal to mix into the epoxy... I plan to experiment more with it. 

I first "treated" the void with thin CA... then added a bit of powder and refilled with CA until it soaked through. Kept repeating until slightly overfilled with metal/CA mix. The trick I found on the test piece was that I needed to let the CA dry thoroughly btw steps to avoid a quickset btw applications... and not to try to much at once (lots of heat plus voids where the CA didn't spread evenly. Once fully set, I just turned as with wood.


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally found some shop time and got this finished... in the nick of time since the hospital foundation gala is next weekend. Sounds great, though this one is more likely a mantle call than one that will be heavily used.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 16, 2013)

VERY nice work, and thanks for sharing your inlay method.

Brent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome looking call ! Love the multi-colors in that wood !!!!


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Tom, I did get a little work in on yours and hope to get more done tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2013)

That's some impressive wood and workmanship. I had never heard of this wood before.


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2013)

Very pleased... the call raised $450 tonight... a lot more than I thought it would!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 24, 2013)

Great looking call and equally great craftmanship!!!

Mark


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 24, 2013)

SENC said:


> Very pleased... the call raised $450 tonight... a lot more than I thought it would!


That's Awesome Henry, well worth the $$$ !!!!!


----------

